# Spirometry and Nebulizer



## mrockvoan (Jan 20, 2010)

What codes would you use if patient has pre and post spirometry and nebulizer on same date of service.  I am thinking 94060 and 94640.  Or is the nebulizer treatment included in the 94060?

Thanks! 

M. Rockvoan
Family Practice Assoc of Lexington


----------

